

Securing Firefox 3 - ivank
http://ludios.org/firefox/securing/

======
ivank
This applies to Firefox 2 as well, it's just harder to disable unneeded
plugins. Their locations are listed in about:plugins and have to be renamed or
deleted (AFAIK, there's no easy disable).

